# 510 To 510 Adaptor



## MurderDoll (26/8/14)

Anyone have one spare? 
Any retailers have stock? 

Looking for 1 ideally 2 if there's enough. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sir Vape (26/8/14)

I think eciggies.co.za or Vapour Mountain have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (26/8/14)

Thanks for that. Will have a look on their sites.


----------



## MurderDoll (26/8/14)

Had a look now. 

Couldn't find anything on Vapour Mountain. 

ECiggies only has the 510 to Ego adaptor. 

So I'm still looking.


----------



## Derick (26/8/14)

Just curios - what do you need this for?


----------



## MurderDoll (26/8/14)

On my standard profile REO. It will loft the threading up with will allow me to put a different atomiser on it. Like the atomic. 

Saves me from giving the REO a haircut, which I don't want to do.


----------



## Nooby (26/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> On my standard profile REO. It will loft the threading up with will allow me to put a different atomiser on it. Like the atomic.
> 
> Saves me from giving the REO a haircut, which I don't want to do.


 
That is actually a good Idea.. Will it still have a hole through?


----------



## MurderDoll (26/8/14)

Nooby said:


> That is actually a good Idea.. Will it still have a hole through?


i think it should.
If it doesnt, its easy enough to drill through.

I see on Fasttech theirs has a hole throuh.


----------



## MarkK (26/8/14)

@MurderDoll the inside of the 510 to ego adaptor is 510 threaded, so you can still use it for standard 510 connects 
It also does actually have a hole through it, how well it will seal and issues with leaking on it, I have no experience with...



Good luck sir  I hope you find fruit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (26/8/14)

MarkK said:


> @MurderDoll the inside of the 510 to ego adaptor is 510 threaded, so you can still use it for standard 510 connects
> It also does actually have a hole through it, how well it will seal and issues with leaking on it, I have no experience with...
> 
> 
> ...


That k you very much for that! I wasn't aware! I'll order one and test it out.


----------



## Derick (26/8/14)

MarkK said:


> @MurderDoll the inside of the 510 to ego adaptor is 510 threaded, so you can still use it for standard 510 connects
> It also does actually have a hole through it, how well it will seal and issues with leaking on it, I have no experience with...
> 
> 
> ...


Sheesh, sitting here with a 510 to ego converter in front of me and didn't notice that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (26/8/14)

Please let me know if your reo gushes juice like its dieing


----------



## MurderDoll (26/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Please let me know if your reo gushes juice like its dieing


Ha ha ha. 

Have a possibly opened a can of worms here?


----------



## MarkK (26/8/14)

As I say I have no experience with how nicely it will create a seal beween reo -> adaptor -> atomizer.

2 points for a leak to happen


----------



## MurderDoll (27/8/14)

MarkK said:


> As I say I have no experience with how nicely it will create a seal beween reo -> adaptor -> atomizer.
> 
> 2 points for a leak to happen


I will out a lot of faith into my trusty O rings to prevent that from happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (27/8/14)

Im planning the same thing. I have a 510 to ego adapter and the only way i see it working is if you add a beauty ring


----------



## MurderDoll (31/8/14)

So I picked up a 510 to Ego adaptor from @Derick at the Vape Meet yesterday. 

As soon as I got home I stuck it on the standard REO to test out with the atomic. 

It will work. But your clearance is way off. I wanted it to sit flush against the REO, but the atomic sits so high up it actually looks kak tbh.


----------



## Derick (31/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> So I picked up a 510 to Ego adaptor from @Derick at the Vape Meet yesterday.
> 
> As soon as I got home I stuck it on the standard REO to test out with the atomic.
> 
> It will work. But your clearance is way off. I wanted it to sit flush against the REO, but the atomic sits so high up it actually looks kak tbh.


Doh! Well sorry about that - next vapemeet come swap it out for a drip tip or something


----------



## MurderDoll (31/8/14)

Derick said:


> Doh! Well sorry about that - next vapemeet come swap it out for a drip tip or something


Thanks for the offer. 

No worries. I'm sure I'll find a use for it somewhere. 

I bought it in the name of research. Which I managed to achieve in the end. 

Was great to meet you and @Melinda


----------



## Derick (31/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks for the offer.
> 
> No worries. I'm sure I'll find a use for it somewhere.
> 
> ...


Yeah, good to meet you too - it's always good to put faces to the forum names

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/14)

@MurderDoll , can you take a photo of that connector with the atomic on the Reo
Id love to see
Does it work ok though?
What about the juice feeding?


----------



## MurderDoll (1/9/14)

Silver said:


> @MurderDoll , can you take a photo of that connector with the atomic on the Reo
> Id love to see
> Does it work ok though?
> What about the juice feeding?


Sure. Will take a couple photos as soon as I get home. 

I didn't actually test it. Just stuck I on quickly to see what the clearance was like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

